# Revitalize And Moisturize With Sulwhasoo



## Dawn (Feb 20, 2019)

Warm and refresh your skin as the frigid winter weather is infull effect this week! 

Below freezing temperatures is never ideal and can be a damper on your skincare regimen. Protect your skin from dryness, redness, and irritation with these 
_three_ moisturizing sprays, masks, and creams from Sulwhasoo. 

















Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Cream, ($90.00)

Mask and relax with the multi-purposeful Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Cream! A moisturizing and soothing cream that provides relaxation to tired skin, creating a layer of hydration with the cooling Birch sap extract. Birch sap helps soothe distressed skin, while Liriope Platyphylla and Ginseng Sprouts help the skin maintain long-lasting moisture perfect for below freezing weather!
*How To Use: *The Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Cream can be utilized in *3 unique ways* creating a well-rounded, multi-purposeful cream
1.      For cooling: Put the Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Cream in the refrigerator to enhance the soothing effect when applying.
2.      For glowing makeup: Mix a little bit of the Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Cream into your foundation or makeup product for a moisture glow.
3.      Overnight sleeping mask: Apply a thick layer of the Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Cream at the end of your night time skincare routine as an overnight sleeping mask.
*Available at **us.sulwhasoo.com**, Nordstrom/**nordstrom.com* 


Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Mist, ($45.00)

The Hydro-Aid Moisturizing Soothing Mist is an easy on-the-go spray for all those brisk morning walks to work! The hydrating and soothing facial mist contains gentle birch sap which helps relieve tired skin and maintain moisture. The mist sprays evenly and finely, giving the skin a sense of comfort. The refreshing scent will provide a sense of peace and serenity as if walking through a beautiful forest.
*How To Use:* When your skin feels dry, close your eyes and spray the mist at a 7-8 inch distance. You may use this mist instead of toner after cleansing or after applying makeup as well.
*Available at **us.sulwhasoo.com* 


Radiance Energy Mask, ($85.00)

Radiate good energy on these cold winter days! The Radiance Energy Mask is a sleeping mask that helps promote a clear and smooth complexion overnight with precious jade for immaculate radiance. Jade provides intensive overnight skincare and helps remove skin impurities, leaving your skin looking smooth and immaculate when cleansing in the morning. The light, creamy texture helps create a protective layer on the skin to keep it moisturized and feel relaxed as you sleep.
*How To Use: *Use as the last step of your nighttime skincare routine. Apply a moderate amount evenly across your face and allow it to absorb overnight. Wash off the next morning. Use 2-3 times a week.
*Available at us.sulwhasoo.com, Bloomingdale’s/**bloomingdales.com**, Nordstrom/**nordstrom.com*


----------

